# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  do you like to climb Tien Shan?

## Propp

This is an excellent text for beginners from my Chinese book.  天山 
甲：同志，这是天山吗？
乙：这是天山。天山很高，很好看，天山是大山。
甲：你爱爬山吗？
乙：我爱爬山。
甲：你爸爸也爱爬山吗？
乙：我爸爸爱爬大山，他很爱爬大山。
甲：你妈妈也爱爬山吗？
乙：妈妈怕爬高山，我们两位人爬小山。
甲：你们爬小山，　你的妹妹呢？也爱爬小山吗？
乙：不，我的妹妹很小，她根本不爬山。 
爬　－ to climb　
怕 – to be afraid
爸爸 - daddy
妹妹 – younger sister
根本 – absolutely 
Just imagine the real conversation like this...  :: [/u]

----------


## Pravit

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH! 我也爱怕天山！！！Представляешь, два китайца стоют перед самым Тианшаном. "Это Тианшан?" "Да, это Тианшан. Тианшан очень красивый." 
Here is the above conversation in pinyin, just in case anyone didn't know the characters. I'm trying to get the accent marks to work, but so far no luck.  
tian1 shan1   
jia3 ：tong2zhi4 ，zhe4 shi4 tian1 shan1 ma3 ？ 
yi3 ：zhe4 shi4 tian1 shan1 。tian1 shan1 hen3 gao1 ，hen3hao3 kan1 ，tian1 shan1 shi4 da4 shan1 。 
jia3 ：ni3 ai4 pa2 shan1 ma3 ？ 
yi3 ：wo3 ai4 pa2 shan1 。 
jia3 ：ni3 ba4ba5 ye3 ai4 pa2 shan1 ma3 ？ 
yi3 ：wo3 ba4ba5 ai4 pa2 da4 shan1 ，ta1 hen3 ai4 pa2 da4 shan1 。 
jia3 ：ni3 ma1ma5 ye3 ai4 pa2 shan1 ma3 ？ 
yi3 ：ma1ma5 pa4 pa2 gao1shan1 ，wo3men5 liang3 wei4 ren2 pa2 xiao3 shan1 。 
jia3 ：ni3men5 pa2 xiao3 shan1 ，　ni3 de5 mei4mei4 ne5 ？ye3 ai4 pa2 xiao3 shan1 ma3 ？ 
yi3 ：bu4 ，wo3de5 mei4mei4 hen3 xiao3 ，ta1 gen1ben3 bu4 pa2 shan1 。  
pa2 　－ to climb　 
pa4  – to be afraid 
ba4ba5  - daddy 
mei4mei4  – younger sister 
gen1ben3  – absolutely

----------


## Propp

Два китайца *стоят* *Тянь-Шань*
Позже, когда у меня будет время, я отдельно напечатаю таблицу соответствий латинской транскрипции пиньинь и русской транскрипции Палладия.
------------------------------ 
"Товарищ, это Тянь-Шань?"  ::  [/b]

----------


## Jasper May

Oo, oo, I'll have to read this when I come home! Ni hao! Dui wo shuo, zhongwen hen hao xue! (predstavlaesh' chto kto-to eto zhe govorit  ::  )

----------


## Pravit

Crap! When I wrote 我也爱爬天山 the IME transliterated "pa" as 怕! Of course I'm not afraid of no stinkin' Tian Shan! Bring it on, 高山!!

----------


## Jasper May

@Propp: Do you have any more texts? Like, 'Do you love our great leader? Yes, I love our great leader. Do you also love our great leader?'

----------

